# Facebook



## Micia (29 Giugno 2010)

che ne pensate di coloro che su facebook avvertono la necessità di mettere diecimila foto di se stessi, in autoscatto spesso, come se fosse quasi una pagina per autocelebrarsi.
narcisismo che non si contiene?

un viso, o una o qualche foto di se stessi, per ri.conoscersi o conoscersi, non basterebbe?
e perché?

si è diventati cosi fragili, insicuri, da dover proporsi a  tutti costi costi come se si fosse in vetrina , -sbatto il meglio di me nel web, perchè diversamente non saprei che raccontare-siamo diventati articoli da pubblicizzare ma cos'è? che nome ha tutto questo?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2010)

Io ne ho parecchie con mia figlia... ma in genere scelgo a chi farle vedere.

Lo faccio perche' e' piu' comodo della email e sono quasi tutti lontani... se posso le foto di me le evito...non sono fotogenica e il mio ego ne risente:carneval:


----------



## pink (29 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> che ne pensate di coloro che su facebook avvertono la necessità di mettere diecimila foto di se stessi, in autoscatto spesso, come se fosse quasi una pagina per autocelebrarsi.
> narcisismo che non si contiene?
> 
> un viso, o una o qualche foto di se stessi, per ri.conoscersi o conoscersi, non basterebbe?
> ...


 
Forse in certi momenti ci puo' far piacere anche quel "mi piace" :up:


----------



## Micia (29 Giugno 2010)

beh..effetivamente per lettri che vive lontano è una ottima ragione, semplifica.
e anche quella di pink, è ottima, comprensibile, reale e sincera.

la verità è alcuni mi irritano con questa abitudine, forse se fossi piu' fotogenica anche io farei la stessa cosa, ma non credo, perchè in fondo potrei scegliere le foto migliori...boh...
sarà pudore eccessivo?
poca sicurezza ?

onestamente non lo so.


----------



## Old Aleluja (29 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> beh..effetivamente per lettri che vive lontano è una ottima ragione, semplifica.
> e anche quella di pink, è ottima, comprensibile, reale e sincera.
> 
> la verità è alcuni mi irritano con questa abitudine, forse se fossi piu' fotogenica anche io farei la stessa cosa, ma non credo, perchè in fondo potrei scegliere le foto migliori...boh...
> ...


 io c'ho una foto sola....basta e avanza (per gli altri intendo):carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2010)

Il senso di face book è nel nome...
A parte la battuta il vero senso è la condivisione in modo comodo. L'amica che vedo con frequenza non mi porta certo le sue foto stampate da vedere né sarebbe più proponibile come una volta che mi invitasse a casa a vedere le diapositive del viaggio fatto eek soprattutto perché ora le foto sono su supporto digitale.
Metterle su face-b consente la condivisione, così come di notizie, articoli, opinioni.
Personalmente non mi piaccio più e non mi fotografo, ma se lo facessi (e quindi se mi piacessi) le metterei, ovviamente selezionando chi potrebbe vederle.
L'esposizione generalizzata, e non certo sempre lusinghiera, mi pare più dei giovanissimi che, probabilmente, non danno grande valore all'immagine in sè. Forse deriva dall'essere cresciuti non solo bombardati da immagini, ma anche dal possedere una enorme quantità di immagini di sè, dal non considerarle più significative e perciò private.


----------



## Malakai (8 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> che ne pensate di coloro che su facebook avvertono la necessità di mettere diecimila foto di se stessi, in autoscatto spesso, come se fosse quasi una pagina per autocelebrarsi.
> narcisismo che non si contiene?


 
Io credo che nella netta maggioranza dei casi usino tale sito per rimediare prestazioni sessuali...se vai su NETLOG succede uguale...le foto servono solo per farsi vedere e piu uno o una possiede bellezza estetica e più contatti possiede...sono rarissimi i casi che la gente usa Facebook come mezzo per parlare agli amici...poi cmq ognuno ha la sua opinione...questa è la mia riguardo a tale sito... :up:


----------



## messalina (8 Luglio 2010)

io ne ho tante ma ho un profilo inaccessibile


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

*Mala*



Malakai ha detto:


> Io credo che nella netta maggioranza dei casi usino tale sito per rimediare prestazioni sessuali...se vai su NETLOG succede uguale...le foto servono solo per farsi vedere e piu uno o una possiede bellezza estetica e più contatti possiede...sono rarissimi i casi che la gente usa Facebook come mezzo per parlare agli amici...poi cmq ognuno ha la sua opinione...questa è la mia riguardo a tale sito... :up:


 
io posso utilizzarlo con gli amici per qualche comunicazione extra cell.
le foto, due ne ho, e son pure troppe.


Sul'utilizzo del mezzo credo come te che sia per i piu' una vetrina, a vario titolo, ma sempre vetrina rimane.

si, ne ho incontrate di "antiche amicizie" , ma sono rimaste in ambito virtuale come era prevedibile.


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> io ne ho tante ma ho un profilo inaccessibile


 
tu ne hai tante e hai un profilo che è accessibile solo quando lo vuoi rendere accessibile. e a chi, lo decidi TU.

o no?


----------



## Amoremio (8 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> tu ne hai tante e hai un profilo che è accessibile solo quando lo vuoi rendere accessibile. e a chi, lo decidi TU.
> 
> o no?


bello 'sto piatto d'argento :up:

lasciamolo vuoto chè brilla di più :carneval:


----------



## messalina (8 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> tu ne hai tante e hai un profilo che è accessibile solo quando lo vuoi rendere accessibile. e a chi, lo decidi TU.
> 
> o no?


Ma figurati non lo voglio rendere accessibile...io non rimorchio su facebook


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ma figurati non lo voglio rendere accessibile...io non rimorchio su facebook


Non dubitavo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2010)

Che fesserie ...sarebbe come dire che il telefono serve per la callgirl...la cinepresa, la fotografia o la telecamera per il porno, ecc...


----------

